# Reserve Unit Help Please



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

Hi guys, I was wondering about info  reserve units in ottawa.

The Cameron High Landers is one I already know about and I think its a good option.

Are there any other reserve units near ottawa that are either: Artillery, Armour, or Infantry.

I think there is one In hull, but Im not that literate in French yet, thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2011)

Army units in Ottawa


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2011)

You're ninja quick, Mr. O'Leary!


----------



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Army units in Ottawa



Thank you very much Mr. O'Leary, are you by chance related to a Kevin O'Leary?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> Thank you very much Mr. O'Leary, are you by chance related to a Kevin O'Leary?



Not that I know of (although there are some extended branches of my family of which I do not know all the members).


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2011)

raiseitup said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I was wondering about info  reserve units in ottawa.
> 
> The Cameron High Landers is one I already know about and I think its a good option.
> 
> ...



In Ottawa the two infantry regiments are us (Camerons- and Highlanders is one word) and the Governor Generals Foot Guards. We both parade out of Cartier Square Drill Hall right by city hall. The GGFG parade Tuesdays, the Camerons on Thursdays.

The only armoured unit is across the river in Hull and is francophone.

There's 30th Field Artillery. They parade out of Dow's Lake, right next to Carleton.

There's 33 Combat Engineer Regiment (I hope I got the name right- they've changed not too long ago). They parade out of the armouries on Walkley Road.

Other than combat arms, we have 28 Field Ambulance (medics), as well as a service battalion (logistics- supply, maintenance, transport, administration), military police, communications, 2 Intelligence Platoon, and a naval reserve unit also up at Dow's Lake.

I can tell you that currently the Camerons are full, and I imagine most if not all of the rest are too. The new fiscal year starts April 1st, at which point some spots may open up in various units. You'll need to get in touch with the respect units' recruiting offices and get the word straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## raiseitup (16 Jan 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> In Ottawa the two infantry regiments are us (Camerons- and Highlanders is one word) and the Governor Generals Foot Guards. We both parade out of Cartier Square Drill Hall right by city hall. The GGFG parade Tuesdays, the Camerons on Thursdays.
> 
> The only armoured unit is across the river in Hull and is francophone.
> 
> ...





OK thank you. 

I will contact them soon, so when I am ready to join they already know me etc.


----------

